

The Los Angeles Hacker News Meetup is this Saturday - andrewvc
http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-news
This is our first meetup! Come and join in on the initial discussion for what we hope to be a monthly fixture.
======
btilly
Family responsibilities will keep me from making a weekend meetup, but anyone
interested in hn would likely enjoy <http://promenade.thursdaylunch.com/> in
Santa Monica. That happens every week, and I'm usually there.

------
andrewvc
If you missed it in the group, the location's changed! It's now at CoLoft:
[http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-
news...](http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-
news/browse_thread/thread/534a618b44feb782)

------
wilschroter
FWIW I'd highly recommend considering doing it at the Coloft space in Santa
Monica.

~~~
avestar
Wil, thanks for recommending the Coloft. We'd be happy to provide the space!
<http://coloft.com>

~~~
andrewvc
Hmmm, I'm not so sure changing the meetup location on such short notice is the
best idea, I'd hate to have people showing up to the wrong spot.

That'd be great for the next one though!

~~~
avestar
Wasn't sure if you had picked a space yet. We'd be happy to host the next one
here at Coloft.

~~~
andrewvc
sounds good!

------
mirkules
I am really interested in going, but it just so happens I'm out of town for
the next 3 weeks :( I'd love to hear about how things went, and for this to be
a monthly occurrence. I look forward to the next one! :)

------
rwolf
Awesome! I've been waiting for one of these since I got to LA.

------
andrewvc
This will be our first meetup, so join in on the initial discussion for what
we hope to be a monthly fixture!

------
bthreatt
Is the meeting likely to be in other parts of Los Angeles, or will it remain a
Santa Monica Meetup?

~~~
andrewvc
We'll likely be having our next one in SM, since CoLoft so generously donated
space to us, but I don't see any reason we wouldn't be able to move around a
bit! Out of curiosity, what part of LA are you in?

~~~
bthreatt
Pasadena, near JPL/Caltech. The downside to being out here is that there
aren't any public hacker spaces (that I know of).

~~~
mindviews
I'm in the same area - I'm sure between Caltech, JPL, and places like Idealab
there should be some more of us around. I'll organize a local meetup if we can
get a few more people - if you're from the area and interested, reply here or
send me an email (in my profile).

~~~
alex1
I'm also from Pasadena. I would definitely be there.

------
abecedarius
I'd totally go, but the ICFP contest is this weekend. Well, maybe they'll have
a boring problem.

------
phreanix
Sounds great! Incidentally, there's a chalk festival in Pasadena that weekend
too.

------
chriskelley
Still shooting for 3pm?

~~~
andrewvc
Yep still shooting for 3.

~~~
chriskelley
Damn, was hoping it was a bit later - won't be able to make it this time.
Looking forward to the next one. Thanks for putting this on!

------
alanthonyc
I'll be there, and I'm looking forward to it!

